
Australia advocates weakening strong crypto at upcoming “Five Eyes” meeting - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/06/australia-to-target-encrypted-messaging-apps-at-upcoming-security-meeting/
======
mtgx
Great idea! So who's head will roll when hackers steal that master key(s) with
access to the world's biggest networks?

Any volunteers? Anyone at all?

